#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  اختيار مدرسة للسنه اللى جايه

## نيجا3

السلام عليكم جميعا.فى الحقيقه فيه موضوع شغلنى جدا الايام دى وهو اختيار مدرسة كويسة لاولادى والحكاية دى مش سهلة ابدا .والمشكله ان التقديم الجديد او التحويل من مدرسة لاخرى محدد بوقت قصير جدا تقريبا فى نص6 او بداية شهر 7.فياريت لو فيه حد يقدر يفيدنى فى طريقة اختيار المدرسة او اسماء مدارس خاصة او تجريبى متميزة يرد عليا لانى محتارة جدا. واكيد تبادل المعلومات والخبرة فى الموضوع ده هيكون مفيد .ولا ايه؟ وكبداية منى ياريت لو حد يعرف حاجه عن مد رسة طلائع جابر الانصارى الخاصة العربى واللغات او عنده اى تجربة فيها يفيدنى بها وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

